# Munich



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

i moved to Bavaria this summer so here's my first German city thread

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30








31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40








41








42








43








44








45








46








47








48








49








50








51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60








61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68








69








70








71








72








73








74








75








76








77








78








79








80








81








82








83








84








85








86








87









-


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice pictures. I really like how you captured some of the street life. It is nice to see more than just buildings.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new thread on Munich, awesome photos....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Beautiful! I love Munich.


----------



## !conic (Sep 19, 2007)

Amazing colours, & you seem to have found quiet times @oktoberfest ;-) Unfortunately no alp's view in those days....anyway, keep it coming!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and very nice photos from Munich :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Munich is high on my wish list!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Great


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Top quality photos!:cheers:
Hope you like it in Münich!


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I love the vibrancy of its streets.
what's the special occasion why people were wearing traditional clothes?
Oktoberfest?


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

^yes

thanks for the replies



!conic said:


> Amazing colours, & you seem to have found quiet times @oktoberfest ;-) Unfortunately no alp's view in those days....anyway, keep it coming!


yeah, work sponsored a trip to oktoberfest on a thursday afternoon. guaranteed tickets and a day off of work? :cheers:

-


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely city and good looking people.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

A 'must visit' city :cheers:


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

When I visited Munich, I took a day trip to Neuschwanstein and Oberamergau. They're both great.

I'd like to visit Munich in the summer to check out gorgeous German women sunbathing nude in the English Garden.


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

and lots of older gentlemen as well )

nicely mixed fotos (buildings, details, streetlife) and some interesting perspectives! thank you for that!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Excellent capture of the city. Like we are there ourselves! I hope more is yet to come?


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice street pics.:cheers:
The Oktoberfest indeed is a great place to start checking out München


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the replies.



Benonie said:


> Wow! Excellent capture of the city. Like we are there ourselves! I hope more is yet to come?


of course more is to come; not sure when though due to work.



RobertWalpole said:


> When I visited Munich, I took a day trip to Neuschwanstein and Oberamergau. They're both great.
> 
> I'd like to visit Munich in the summer to check out gorgeous German women sunbathing nude in the English Garden.


:lol: i'm hoping to get to Oberamergau for work sometime.

-


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30









-


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo update...I could still remember few of the places/buildings I saw from my first and last visit.
For one, the Feldherrnhalle (photo# 61) reminds me of Loggia dei Lanzi in Florence,
the beautiful church adjacent to it, the old city hall and Marianplatz 
the two-belfry cathedral where Ludwig !! was entombed at its catacomb.
really, it was quite a fond memory which included swimming at the Olympiaplatz and using its sauna which was my first to use a sauna
and I can hardly understand the instructions because it were written in German language..


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

You have the knack of capturing the `real` city. 
Good shots.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for the replies

31








32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40








41








42








43








44








45








46








47








48








49








50








51








52








53








54








55









-


----------



## muc (Sep 29, 2005)

Great shots! You've got a good eye for interesting details and also manage to capture the atmosphere on the streets.
You manage to present the city in beautiful but honest - not idealizing - pictures.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool city - big and rich


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

muc said:


> Great shots! You've got a good eye for interesting details and also manage to capture the atmosphere on the streets.
> You manage to present the city in beautiful but honest - not idealizing - pictures.


I would like to say exactly the same. Good shots.


----------



## mb92 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wonderful photos. :applause:


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

56








57








58








59








60








61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68








69








70








71








72








73








74








75








76








77








78








79








80








81








82









i saw And One 
83









-


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice photos of a city with respectable architecture and yes, I love those graffitis.


----------



## MikkelAndersen (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone know if Munich have any plans of reconstructing or simply build old architecture like e.g. in Dresden?


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

MikkelAndersen said:


> Does anyone know if Munich have any plans of reconstructing or simply build old architecture like e.g. in Dresden?


no.


----------

